
Newspapers’ Web Revenue Is Stalling - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/13/business/media/13adco.html?pagewanted=all
======
thomasmallen
The only way I can keep up with the news reliably is with a good newspaper (a
real one). How in-tune I am with current events is directly related to whether
I've had a chance to read the paper lately. I really hope that newspapers are
sold for many, many years to come and redouble their efforts on selling the
physical medium over the online copy where they will always lose to news
blogs.

------
mtw
another reason why web startups should not rely on advertising. even if media
powerhouses like the NYTimes or Washington Post has their revenues stalling,
why would your startup do a better job?

~~~
josefresco
"why would your startup do a better job?"

Isn't that the point of what we do? Building something better, faster, smarter
than established business? If you don't think you can be more efficient/better
than big media apply for a job there and leave the innovation to true Hackers.

~~~
mtw
my point was that a startup should look for alternative business models than
advertising, which bets only on eyeballs. unless you truly have a new way to
handle and display advertising, that is

------
jraines
Maybe if they would link out . . .

~~~
RKlophaus
I recently saw a demo by a startup called BrandClik (<http://brandclik.com>)
to facilitate this.

Their selling point is that they help advertisers to better control their
brand.

Their software parse an article and wraps keywords in links out to an
advertiser, giving both the provider and the advertiser control over keywords,
payments, etc.

It was one of the better startup ideas I've seen in a while.

